# Cat insurance



## sandi_84 (29 November 2016)

Any recommendations for the above?
Has anyone used healthy pets insurance company?


----------



## MagicMelon (8 December 2016)

Ive always just used Tesco for cat (and dog) insurance, never had to claim yet (touch wood) so not sure how good they are!


----------



## millhouse (28 December 2016)

I changed over to Animal Friends, and saved myself a small fortune on monthly premiums.  They are an on-line company, and so far, so good.  My premiums even decreased this year, despite the cats being 14 and 12.


----------



## View (28 December 2016)

Tesco were superb with some nasty claims on this and previous cat.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 December 2016)

both cats are with Tescos, never had a problem.


----------



## Spottyappy (28 December 2016)

Our dog is with healthy pets. We had a major claim this year, And although they were very slow, they paid up ok. 
Cats are with Tesco, lost one to a dog attack a year and a half ago, his surgery cost almost 5k, and they paid up without quibbling. Again, were slightly slow but had no isssues. Previously been with Argos and they also paid up ok on several claims.


----------



## sandi_84 (30 December 2016)

Thanks all, went with healthy pets in the end


----------

